# What Dog Breed Is This?... If Any?



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

These shots are from the TV show Vikings... Googling by that, people say it's a malamute or a specific recessive variation of a giant alaskan malamute that makes it have a long fur coat. I don't think it is, I can't find anything like it if I google by that.



















Maybe it's a mix breed?

EDIT: Btw, a few people say it's a Norwegian elkhound but that doesn't look right either.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

No, she's definitely a Viking. I'm not sure about the dog though.

There's a guy in Brighton who has one of these. I'll have a chat with him next time I see him, but it may be some time. I'll also ask about the dog.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:lol:

I wouldn't mind me a weekend with that fury blood/ginger Viking... Alyssa Sutherland is her name


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Now that's my kinda dawg! Woof!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

AVO said:


> Now that's my kinda dawg! Woof!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It resembles a Long Haired or Woolly Siberian Husky.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> It resembles a Long Haired or Woolly Siberian Husky.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Yeap, that's a lot closer. I guess it's something within the range of malamute/husky thing. Very cute... and the dog also (just to keep with the Merlin's tone :lol: )


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thatâ€™s not actually a dog. Itâ€™s me dressed up in a furry suit. I just wanted to get to know the bird.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Thatâ€™s not actually a dog. Itâ€™s me dressed up in a furry suit. I just wanted to get to know the bird.


It went very wrong then, because the bird is arriving at a meeting with the main Viking dude that sets a bunch of rules to meet her. The dog is part of the rules/riddle - you have to come alone but not alone, or something like that. Anyway, the dog gets tied to a tree and they both go and make a baby. So better luck next time :lol:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Anyway, the dog gets tied to a tree and they both go and make a baby. So better luck next time :lol:


A puppy or a baby?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

A buppy


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

You people are sick!










:bad: :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

its a wolf/malmute hybrid by the look of it or in other words cute :thumbup: :thumbup:

my little 10month old puppy is now 37in at the shoulder  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

that should say 35in at the shoulder


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

I think its called a Giant Alaskan Malamute.

Here's one as a pup


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys and especially Will that pin pointed it out. :yes:


----------

